# A few pages from the Player's Guide



## Morrus

This is just a few pages (lo-res; sorry!) from the upcoming  Player's Guide.

We're calling the "setting" MYTHS OF THE FAR FUTURE, with the adventure path being SANTIAGO: A MYTH OF THE FAR FUTURE (the idea being that you can create your own myths of the far future - or we might publish some - in the form of other adventures).


----------



## Colmarr

Love the artwork! And that star map is mind-boggling.


----------



## OnlineDM

I have no interest in playing a sci-fi RPG, but I still wanted to chime in to echo Colmarr's comment - that star map is a wonder to behold!


----------



## Auraword

Wow.  Santiago is shaping up really well.  I'm really looking forward to seeing the complete document and adventure path.  Any idea yet on when it will be available?  Great job, EN.


----------



## Leif

Honestly, I was beginning to think that ENWorld was wasting precious time and resources on Zeitgeist and Santiago.  

Then I downloaded the teaser PlayersGuide for Santiago.  I think I'm pretty much hooked already, curse you ENWorld!

Now I've got to download the Zeitgeist stuff and get busy reading  (grumble, grumble, grumble)....


----------



## Morrus

Leif said:


> Honestly, I was beginning to think that ENWorld was wasting precious time and resources on Zeitgeist and Santiago.




Well, admittedly I could use those same resources on large quantities of beer instead of paying people like Ryan to write stuff!  But people seem to like what he writes.



> Now I've got to download the Zeigeist stuff and get busy reading  (grumble, grumble, grumble)....




You haven't checked it out yet?  You should!  I may be biased - but it's awesome!


----------



## Morrus

Colmarr said:


> Love the artwork! And that star map is mind-boggling.




There's a clearer version on the web page (the above sample is quite lo-res - the actual product won't be).  Click on the NAVCOM link.


----------



## Leif

Morrus said:


> Well, admittedly I could use those same resources on large quantities of beer instead of paying people like Ryan to write stuff!



When you put it _that_ way .... Ryan is luckier than I ever imagined!


----------



## RangerWickett

I write, Russ pays me, I buy him beer at Gen Con, he becomes pliable and I tell him about a cool idea, he tells me to write it. And so we are all connected in the Great Circle of Life.

I just need to convince Russ that there won't be any beer unless he pays me. Gotta have job security, y'know?


----------



## malcolm_n

RangerWickett said:


> I write, Russ pays me, I buy him beer at Gen Con, he becomes pliable and I tell him about a cool idea, he tells me to write it. And so we are all connected in the Great Circle of Life.
> 
> I just need to convince Russ that there won't be any beer unless he pays me. Gotta have job security, y'know?



If I can actually get the time off for Gen Con next year, the beer's on me 

And yes, the teaser looks awesome; I can only imagine how much cooler the final product will look.


----------



## Morrus

We're currently considering a Pathfinder version.  It's not decided yet (it'd be a LOT of work), but it's on the table.


----------



## ve4grm

So I hadn't looked much at Santiago yet, as I wasn't familiar with the supporting fiction, and a lot of licensed settings require familiarity, but this caused me to take a better look.

Sci-fi western RPG... The Democracy... and then I get to the Ballad of Black Orpheus. And the one thing running through my head the whole time is:

*"Jayne! The man they call Jayne..."*

I think I'll have to pay attention to this! And get a copy of the book.


----------



## Morrus

ve4grm said:


> I think I'll have to pay attention to this! And get a copy of the book.




Closer to the release, we'll be publishing the novel in serial form online.


----------



## ve4grm

Morrus said:


> Closer to the release, we'll be publishing the novel in serial form online.



Neat!

Question, then. Will reading the novel spoil things for the players? How closely is it based on them?


----------



## Morrus

ve4grm said:


> Neat!
> 
> Question, then. Will reading the novel spoil things for the players? How closely is it based on them?




Very, very much so; GMs only!


----------



## malcolm_n

Yeah, unfortunately, there's only so much derivation you can have without making it completely unrecognizable.  Granted, there are things that don't happen exactly, and some completely brand new things for those who have read the novel,  but the storyline and premise is all there.


----------



## Marius Delphus

Having read the first novel myself, I'd hazard to guess that as a player you'll have more fun with the Adventure Path if you wait until you've played through it before getting the book. If you're DMing, I'd say you can go ahead and read the book.


----------



## Gronin

Morrus said:


> Very, very much so; GMs only!




That's a shame as I and at least half of the group I game with have read the novel. (and for myself several times -- it is one of the few books that I enjoy rereading).  Am I to assume then, that the adventure path will, at least to some degree, follow the story of the novel?  Will the events/characters of the sequel "The Return of Santiago"be included in the product?

Mike Resnick has written several other novels and short stories that are set in his "Birthright Universe" (although I had no idea of the number until I checked his site (32 novels and 20 stories), will any of this material be included in the release?

Thanks.


----------



## Morrus

Gronin said:


> That's a shame as I and at least half of the group I game with have read the novel. (and for myself several times -- it is one of the few books that I enjoy rereading).  Am I to assume then, that the adventure path will, at least to some degree, follow the story of the novel?  Will the events/characters of the sequel "The Return of Santiago"be included in the product?
> 
> Mike Resnick has written several other novels and short stories that are set in his "Birthright Universe" (although I had no idea of the number until I checked his site (32 novels and 20 stories), will any of this material be included in the release?
> 
> Thanks.




It's the hunt for Santiago as set out in the novel of the same name - extended with extra stuff, though.

The sequel is set many years later. Not part of this adventure path.

There will be other worlds and locations from other books, yes.

The free Player's Guide is designed to let you play your own adventures set in that universe (it's part setting guide, part 4E or Pathfinder "future rule set").


----------



## Morrus

Morrus said:


> Closer to the release, we'll be publishing the novel in serial form online.




Just as a little teaser for those reading this thread... the first chapter is below.

The idea is that GMs can read the novel at the same time as they run the adventure path.  That should make it very easy for them to immerse themselves in the universe and portray the flavour to their lpayers.


----------



## Leif

Morrus said:


> Just as a little teaser for those reading this thread... the first chapter is below.
> 
> The idea is that GMs can read the novel at the same time as they run the adventure path.  That should make it very easy for them to immerse themselves in the universe and portray the flavour to their lpayers.



Read Chapter 1.  Not bad stuff, not bad at all.  But I'd expect no less from Resnick.


----------



## Jeff palmer

Bravo on the decision to go Pathfinder!  You just earned my money!!!  Thanks.


----------



## Leif

Jeff palmer said:


> Bravo on the decision to go Pathfinder!  You just earned my money!!!  Thanks.



[Reply self-edited - I agree that Pathfinder is of exceptional quality. I was going to plug 4E as well, but nehhh, not the time nor place, & I don't want to start THAT again. So I'll just say that you're right, Mr. palmer - Pathfinder is ACES!]


----------



## Rugult

Very much looking forward to working in a sci-fi setting with Santiago!

Morrus and I have already started spelunking into how we're treating sci-fi using Pathfinder, and it's shaping up to be an interesting adventure.  We're hoping these conversion guidelines can be used by any GM wanting a quick and easy way to swap the core PF rules into any sci-fi environment.

That being said, with Zeitgeist's 3rd adventure getting into the beginning of PF conversion and the time of year (damn Holidays, getting in the way), you'll have to wait just a bit longer before you see the finished PF Santiago starter.

Trust me, it will be worth it!


----------



## Jeff palmer

I love Pathfinder, but I love the adventures you guys are putting out for it even more!  Can't wait to read over Zeitgeist 3, check out Santiago and (hopefully) read over a full WoBs Pathfinder conversion.  You guys keep puttin' 'em out, I'll keep on buying them!


----------



## Sedric the Hero

*pdf problem*

um...the PDF of the sample pages from the Santiago adventure path you have at the beginning of this thread doesn't work for me, as I get a (paraphrased) "File type not supported..or its damaged" type error on Adobe Reader and even other pdf readers I've tried (and Adobe reader works fine with other PDF files). I even tried downloading it a few times.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Morrus

Sedric the Hero said:


> um...the PDF of the sample pages from the Santiago adventure path you have at the beginning of this thread doesn't work for me, as I get a (paraphrased) "File type not supported..or its damaged" type error on Adobe Reader and even other pdf readers I've tried (and Adobe reader works fine with other PDF files). I even tried downloading it a few times.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?




Are you using the latest version of Adobe Reader?  Might be worth trying an update.


----------



## Sedric the Hero

actually it wasn't the latest version...so i updated to the newest one...didn't help any...it still says "...Adobe reader could not open XXXXXX.pdf  because it is either not a supported file type or because the file has been damaged". 

I can open any other pdf (i have lots of them) with no problem.


----------



## Sedric the Hero

ok its working now...i just tried downloading it again..and now I can read it.


----------

